# Attempted another German Clip



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

She looks great, it really shows off her structure. In the last picture she looks like a little devil with those yellow eyes . She is such a beauty, I love her color.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Wow! Amazing before / after shots there. He looks fabulous!

--Q


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Oops, I know he is a boy.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

WOW! What a beautiful job you did!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I love that clip. I hope one of my show girls can carry that when they are out of coat. _


----------



## Servicepoodlemomma (Jun 22, 2013)

Beautiful job! Love it - but I don't think I could sacrifice Halona's beautiful ears!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

A friend of mine helped bring his crest forward and showed me how to fix the tuck up so he doesn't look 'overweight' as she was putting it. Not as pristine as freshly groomed, but the little things make a huge difference!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Well done! Yr gettin' good at this!


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Great job in tightening up the body. Now straighten out the top line, looking a little like the show "puppy" angled top line. Poodles should have a straight top line.


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Wow, what a difference! And thats quite a tk!


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

I missed when you originally posted the update, DEFINITELY like the tightened up version way more . I wonder if my Lucy will be able to pull of this clip, or at least whatever my mangled version of it will turn out to be?! . Lol!

Rebecca


----------



## Ciscley (Jul 16, 2013)

I keep coming back to look at the second photo of the revised clip. His little face is just so expressive there and it's a fabulous technical photo too. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------

